# Higgins &amp; Lovett



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone do work for higgins and Lovett out of California? I searched the board and they don't show up.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

A simple search online found these. They also used to be Higgins, Marcus, and Lovett Construction. Maybe find out why Marcus is no longer in the picture for a true evaluation?

http://www.ripoffreport.com/builder...tt-c/higgins-and-lovett-constructio-468we.htm

http://www.ripoffreport.com/builder...tt-f/higgins-and-lovett-field-servi-j99bj.htm

http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...ett-field-services-in-pleasant-hill-ca-307683

Linda


----------



## AtomicPreservations (Mar 11, 2013)

*reference H&L*

I worked for them and despite what i just read on ripoff reports my experience was excellent. Calls/emails always returned. My dealings with everyone there was always very professional. Always paid on time. An occasional deduction, but that's common in pp field service work. As for myself, my work was always on time, and complete! Regrettably, it looks like they may be shutting down. My work ended in Feb when I received and email that all BOA work has ended (which they had told their contractors was going to happen earlier on). I have received all funds owed me to date. I'm sorry they're gone, it was great working with them.:yes:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

AtomicPreservations said:


> I worked for them and despite what i just read on ripoff reports my experience was excellent. Calls/emails always returned. My dealings with everyone there was always very professional. Always paid on time. An occasional deduction, but that's common in pp field service work. As for myself, my work was always on time, and complete! Regrettably, it looks like they may be shutting down. My work ended in Feb when I received and email that all BOA work has ended (which they had told their contractors was going to happen earlier on). I have received all funds owed me to date. I'm sorry they're gone, it was great working with them.:yes:


Riiigghhttt!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

These guys suck ass! There headquarters is right down the street from me and when I signed up with them back in June they promised the moon. They have a crazy amount of training they expect you to do before you start that is if you start. They gave me the rub around for 7 months
The only orders they would send me was orders to clean up after their crappy contractors that damage properties and secured the wrong house! Yes I went out to repair a door for them when they broke into the wrong house. Did they ever pay me on anything? Nope not ever... Still trying to get my money. When push comes to shove I guess I can just drive right down the street and knock on their door


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

Legal action is the answer.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I just emailed them one last invoice for a demand to be paid in full plus monthly penalties. Within 7 days otherwise I will take legal action


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

So I finally got these bastards to pay up. But they did not pay any of my late fees only the initial amount of the job.

Any advise? I want to take them to court to get the rest of my money, any advise if I have a leg to stand on ?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In my opinion if you got your original amount that is probably all you're gonna get. 

You can take them to court, pay more money for fees and maybe or maybe not get reimbursed.

Bull spit????? sure it is. But they are bigger than you and unfortunately have far better paid lawyers than you.



You gotta pick your battles and decide which ones you can win and which you can't.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

BPWY said:


> In my opinion if you got your original amount that is probably all you're gonna get.
> 
> You can take them to court, pay more money for fees and maybe or maybe not get reimbursed.
> 
> ...


yeah I think your right. Good think I doubled the original amount before I added late fees 

I was just way to patient with h and l. They had me do so much training and promised the world and didn't deliver on crap. I had great references but whatever.


----------

